# Quotes.



## Gillian M (Feb 2, 2016)

"Don't worry about your problems in _mathematics. _Mine were much greater." 

Einstein.


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 2, 2016)

"moo im a cow"
-gamera154


----------



## Turtlepete (Feb 2, 2016)

My favorite:
"The most dangerous risk of all? The risk of not doing what you want on the bet that you can buy yourself the freedom to do it later."
And I LIVE by it


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 2, 2016)

"do or do not there is no try" -yoda


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't hang yourself with your own rope just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.- me lol


----------



## KellyKhaos (Feb 5, 2016)

"You're only given a little spark of madness. You mustn't lose it"
- Robin Williams


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 5, 2016)

"Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow
Don't walk behind me, I may not lead
Just walk beside me and be my friend."


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 5, 2016)

"I have six locks on my door all in a row. When I go out, I lock every other one. I figure no matter how long somebody stands there picking the locks, they are always locking three."


----------



## Tortoisefan (Feb 5, 2016)

He who can no longer pause to wonder and stand rapt in awe, is as good as dead; his eyes are closed.

-Albert Einstein


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 7, 2016)

"A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. A successful woman is one who can find such a man."


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 7, 2016)

"Always borrow money from a pessimist. He/she won't expect you to return them." 

Oscar Wilde.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2016)

walk softly and carry a big stick. 
Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2016)

another one of my favorites is by Nietzsche 
if you gaze long into an abyss the abyss will gaze back into you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## hingeback (Feb 7, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 164767


R.I.P, I guess...


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 164767


doornail as in dead as


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 7, 2016)

dead its dead


----------



## Jodie (Feb 7, 2016)

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2016)

Jodie said:


> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


fool me 14 times well....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 8, 2016)

"It's the BIG ONE"
Fred G. Sanford


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 164908


And some start over at 50 todo the somethings all over again !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And some start over at 50 to do the somethings all over again !


I took the first 50 years to learn what not to do in the following 50 to stay out of trouble. Speaking of which, Grandpa T, I've got a nice bridge I'll sell you…


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 9, 2016)

Even if you are on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there. 
Will Rogers


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I took the first 50 years to learn what not to do in the following 50 to stay out of trouble. Speaking of which, Grandpa T, I've got a nice bridge I'll sell you…


I'm waiting , I need all the help I can get !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm waiting , I need all the help I can get !


It's a nice older brick type bridge near Lake Havasu. I believe it came from London, England. I once had some killer Beer-battered Fish and Chips at a trendy, (before trendy was a thing) pub on one side or the other.


----------



## Tortoisefan (Feb 10, 2016)

"Every man dies... But not every man really lives."

-Braveheart


----------



## dmmj (Feb 10, 2016)

they may take our wives, but they will never take our freedom!!!!!!!!

William Wallace Braveheart.


----------



## keepergale (Feb 10, 2016)

"Take my wife . . . ... please"
henny youngman


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 10, 2016)

"Sides? There are no sides Lizzy, there are only players" Raymond Reddington, The Blacklist.


----------



## W Shaw (Feb 10, 2016)

2 quotes for today:

"Revenge costs resources and it's rarely politically useful."

"The moment you let your enemy make you react emotionally, he wins."


----------



## jaizei (Feb 10, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> 2 quotes for today:
> 
> "Revenge costs resources and it's rarely politically useful."
> 
> "The moment you let your enemy make you react emotionally, he wins."


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## W Shaw (Feb 11, 2016)

It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 11, 2016)

W Shaw said:


> It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog.


So that's what happened in my first 3 ex-wives cause they were little but boy could they fight !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 12, 2016)

"The mind is a terrible thing to lose"
George W. Bush


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Feb 12, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So that's what happened in my first 3 ex-wives cause they were little but boy could they fight !


Wow!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 12, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


>


Now there are some wholesome values.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


>


Gillian, I've been trying to send you pm's, not sure why they are not going through. Something in your settings maybe? I tried to send one yesterday and just now, once I hit REPLY my messages to you dissapear into thin air. I am able to pm other people


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 13, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Gillian, I've been trying to send you pm's, not sure why they are not going through. Something in your settings maybe? I tried to send one yesterday and just now, once I hit REPLY my messages to you dissapear into thin air. I am able to pm other people


I received one, in which you said you are unable to send me PMs, and I answered it. Strange, I have been sending AND receiving PMs from other members. Would you please try to send another one? Thank you.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> I received one, in which you said you are unable to send me PMs, and I answered it. Strange, I have been sending AND receiving PMs from other members. Would you please try to send another one? Thank you.


Just did and I think this one went through. But I had to start another "thread" of pm by going to your profile info and clicking on mailbox icon (looks like email) and this way it seems to work but the other (regular pm) thread that we have is still not working. Well, doesn't matter, as long as there is a way to communicate


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 13, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Just did and I think this one went through. But I had to start another "thread" of pm by going to your profile info and clicking on mailbox icon (looks like email) and this way it seems to work but the other (regular pm) thread that we have is still not working. Well, doesn't matter, as long as there is a way to communicate


Thanks very much. Appreciate it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 13, 2016)

"The turtle lives 'twixt plated decks
Which practically conceal its sex. 
I think it clever of the turtle 
In such a fix to be so fertile."

Ogden Nash. (1902-1971), "Turtle Poetry"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2016)

"What happens here on Earth, in this century, could conceivably make the difference between a near eternity filled with ever more complex and subtle forms of life and one filled with nothing but base matter."
-Sir Martin Rees,-
-Britain's Astronomer Royal-


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 14, 2016)

Sometimes people mistake the way I talk for what I am thinking.

Idi Amin


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2016)

"There was an old person of Ickley,
who could not abide to ride quickly, He rode to Karnak on a tortoise's back,
That moony Old Person of Ickley."
-Edward Lear- 
(1812-1888)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2016)

Will said:


> Sometimes people mistake the way I talk for what I am thinking.
> Idi Amin


 —OR—

"I know up on the top you are seeing great sights, but down at the bottom we,too,should have rights. 
-Dr. Seuss-
(1904-1991)

—Yertle the Turtle—


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2016)

“The fig tree putteth forth her green figs, and the vines with the tender grape give a good smell. Arise, my love, my fair one, and come away.” 

—Song of Solomon 2:13—KJV


----------



## dmmj (Feb 14, 2016)

kiss my grits 
Flo from Mel's Diner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2016)

I meant these 2, not 2:13…

11For, lo, the winter is past, the rain is over [and] gone; 
12The flowers appear on the earth; the time of the singing [of birds] is come, and the voice of the turtle is heard in our land. 

—Song of Solomon 2:11 & 2:12—


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 15, 2016)

If you strike me down i shall become more powerful then you could possibly imagine - Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 20, 2016)

"Bachelors know more about women than married men; if they didn’t, they’d be married too!"

Sorry gentlemen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 20, 2016)

I try to always speak "Drunkin English".


----------



## Tortoisefan (Feb 21, 2016)

"When you say a situation or a person is hopeless, you are slamming the door in the face of God."

-Charles L. Allen


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 22, 2016)

Good evening everyone at TFO!


----------



## keepergale (Mar 6, 2016)

"The problem with the world is that intelligent people are full of doubts, while the stupid ones are full of confidence"

Charles Bukowski


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 13, 2016)

Here's a quote I'd found on my phone that I saved about a year ago,
pre-auto-accident so I've no idea who the author is, or from when…

"A woman, without her man, is worthless.
A woman: without her, man is worthless."


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 1, 2016)

Hurry Up, They're everywhere and I'm almost out of Whisky.


----------



## Dkozi7 (Apr 2, 2016)

When we walk to the edge of all the light we have and take the step into the darkness of the unknown, we must believe that one of two things will happen….There will be something solid for us to stand on or we will be taught to fly. ~Patrick Overton


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2016)

for my non-sports women's out there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 8, 2016)

Kinda for me and David…

just a fun one for me,(time for a cigarette)!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's one I forgot I had. My apologies to those with delicate ears, and the harsh language contained in this …

rereading this reminds me of two completely different sisters here on the forum, one of whom would think this but never ever utter these words out loud, and one of whom would blatantly say it clearly if one suggested they don't remember something you told them yesterday!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 9, 2016)

IT'S A TRAP!!!!
Admiral Ackbar...(Several moments after everyone else had figured it out.)


----------



## keepergale (Aug 5, 2016)

It is better for someone to think your a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt

Will Rogers


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 172088


Wow! Is being married all that tough?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 5, 2016)

"there's been an alarming increase in the number of things I know nothing about" Ashleigh Brillant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2016)

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes ?


----------



## keepergale (Aug 5, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quis custodiet ipsos custodes ?


Take a look at the world.... No one!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Is being married all that tough?


Unfortunately I am unable to provide an unbiased response to your question Gillian. In my life, I would think the response should logically be towards the negative. Yet I've discovered that today's world lends itself more towards the positive that yes it is. And silly me! Thinking it had to do with love. So it goes, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 6, 2016)

Marriage is like a castle under siege.
Everyone outside is trying to get in.
Everyone in it is trying to get out.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


>


And if being right is important?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 7, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to provide an unbiased response to your question Gillian. In my life, I would think the response should logically be towards the negative. Yet I've discovered that today's world lends itself more towards the positive that yes it is. And silly me! Thinking it had to do with love. So it goes, right?


Sorry that things didn't go the right way in the past, and hope to hear all is well now.


----------



## keepergale (Jan 1, 2017)

When asked if he prayed for the Senators Reverend Edward Evert Hale said; No I pray for the country!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one I forgot I had. My apologies to those with delicate ears, and the harsh language contained in this …
> View attachment 176803
> rereading this reminds me of two completely different sisters here on the forum, one of whom would think this but never ever utter these words out loud, and one of whom would blatantly say it clearly if one suggested they don't remember something you told them yesterday!



Hey! I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 1, 2017)

dmmj said:


> another one of my favorites is by Nietzsche
> if you gaze long into an abyss the abyss will gaze back into you


Ooooh!!!  Creepy!!!!


----------

